# Just Picked Up Epson 8350 for $999



## moe4ever (Feb 21, 2012)

I Just Picked Up Epson 8350 for $999 at my local Frys, including tax its still less than 1100. I cant wait to set this up and start viewing.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice find! I assume it has the full warranty, correct?


----------



## moe4ever (Feb 21, 2012)

Its brand new, they have the sale going on this weekend only.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Very nice - may it provide you countless hours of viewing pleasure! :T


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm looking at this projector too now that I've heard good things about it. Hoping to pick one up online for $1000 or less than $1100. Waiting on other suggestions from the forum.


----------

